
For Better Cell Signal, Buy the A1865 Model of the iPhone X - sinak
https://www.repeaterstore.com/blogs/main/for-better-cell-signal-buy-the-a1865-model-of-the-iphone-x
======
scarface74
So doesn’t this sentence from the article give anyone pause?

 _We don 't know exactly - we haven't seen any definitive tests comparing the
two chipsets yet. _

And why would they recommend “a cell phone booster” for your home? All a cell
phone booster does is use your home internet connection to create a mini cell
phone tower. If you are at home, you are probably connected to WiFi, WiFi
calling and texting have been supported by the iPhone for years.

~~~
eclipxe
Agree this is a poor ad for their repeater.

------
rjvs
Is this a Qualcomm PR effort?

~~~
mhmiles
Pretty sure. Their suggestion for those with the "inferior" chipset is to buy
a crappy femtocell that probably has a qualcomm chip in it.

------
waterside81
Forbes ran an article about this same issue for the iPhone 7:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2016/10/21/how-
to-b...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2016/10/21/how-to-buy-
iphone-7-intel-qualcomm-modem/#4d658566c795)

------
tcarn
"It just works" is becoming "ignorance is bliss"

